# Life Partner Permit



## roocifer (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm new to the site so please excuse me if I'm repeating questions, but I'm struggling to find where I apply for a Life Partner Permit on any SA government website.

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Any pointers on getting the desired outcome are of course also welcomed.

Many thanks all!
roo


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

roocifer said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the site so please excuse me if I'm repeating questions, but I'm struggling to find where I apply for a Life Partner Permit on any SA government website.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction please?
> ...


I just pulled this up quickly so you can see what all you will need when you apply.
All temporary and permanent residence permits in South Africa


----------



## roocifer (Jul 23, 2013)

*thanks!*



2fargone said:


> I just pulled this up quickly so you can see what all you will need when you apply.
> 
> 
> Huge thanks for this! I'll have a good read through later today.
> ...


----------

